# Danny Skuse died



## Geri (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't know if anyone else has heard of him, but his family are quite well known in tattoo circles - his dad Les won a lot of awards. 

He did my tattoo at his shop in Mina Road, St Werburghs.














Thanks for my tattoo - RIP.


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 9, 2009)

Evening Post article


----------



## Geri (Jul 9, 2009)

I saw that in the paper - they used the same picture as me, despite there being hundreds to chose from!

If I'd have known the funeral procession was going through St Werburghs I would have popped along.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 9, 2009)

i'd heard of his dad certainly. he sounds like he did some sterling work keeping things going. rip danny/les jr skuse


----------



## HarryinOz (Jul 10, 2009)

Knew his old man. Les, reasonably well actually... didn't know the young bloke to well as he was only a nipper ... I knew Rusty better...
R.I.P, DANNY I didn't knew you will son, but feet up boss eye on a bit of angel tit. No worries. 

Years ago tattooing (amongst those who actually knew what they were doing), was quite small worldwide, everyone knew just about everyone else or at least their work... some shonky cunts about though, plenty of then in for the quick buck tattooing drunken sailors and the like.

Even now I got a few machines named after me from a couple of the US's leading machine makers. 
The names that come before us does show a respect that many of thosr seen to forget today. 
sailor Jerry, Mike Malone, Les Skuse  et al. Micky Sharps made a solid performing machine when there were few about and he still makes the same style today...a testament to their and his engineering skills.

Ahhh to be born in the 50's ....I'd fuck en love it (besides none of the forensics around today :HM)

Nearly every Tattooist who had sons, their sons followed then into the trade. And over here we are entering our 3rd  4th generation tattooists from the same family.

I've got to say it....Miami Ink sucks fucking big time ...except for the goofy looking guy who does some absolutely brilliant work the rest of the crew are average, and the guy (not the short one or the shop owner) he fucken well sucks... speed stick and blatant mistakes in his work...pathetic.

LA ink is much better and Guys Acht. daughter, well she really knows her stuff she's a fucking star! good on her.


----------



## Geri (Jul 10, 2009)

It's made me think about getting my tattoo re-inked, as the colours have faded big time - it was 22 years ago I had it done.

Trouble is the lines are a bit blurry so even if it's re-coloured, I'm not sure if it will be much of an improvement. 

And I don't like the pain.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 10, 2009)

I remember going to Danny Skuse's shop in St Werburghs with a mate who was being inked. He was reknowned for being really grumpy and that is how he came across


----------

